# Những cách đơn giản giúp giải nhiệt cho da hiệu quả ngày hè



## vietmom (23/4/18)

Mùa hè là thời điểm mà làn da của bạn dễ gặp phải các vấn đề như nhờn, mụn, lỗ chân lông to, sạm da, cháy nắng… vì thế việc giải nhiệt cho da là cần thiết.

*Uống nhiều nước là cách đơn giản giúp giải nhiệt cho da ngày hè*
Uống nhiều nước là cách làm mát cơ thể đơn giản mà hiệu quả nhất. Bạn nên chọn các thức uống từ thiên nhiên như nước khoáng, nước trái cây và tránh xa đồ uống có gas. Nước khoáng, đồ uống dành cho người chơi thể thao có thể bổ sung các khoáng chất, natri, kali… mà cơ thể đang thiếu hụt khi đổ mồ hôi quá nhiều.



​
Bên cạnh việc uống đủ nước, bạn nên chọn một số những đồ uống có tính mát để giải nhiệt mùa hè như nước rau má, nước dừa, nước cam, nước chanh, nước sắn dây…

*Chườm đá lạnh*
Không gì tuyệt vời hơn là sử dụng những viên đá lạnh để làm mát làn da bị cháy nắng. Nhiệt độ thấp của những viên đá sẽ khiến các mạch máu dưới da co lại, giảm bớt sự phồng rộp, giãn mạch mà ánh nắng và các tia bức xạ gây nên cho da. Đồng thời, nước đá còn giúp lỗ chân lông thêm se khít và trả lại cho bạn một làn da săn chắc mượt mà.

Nếu vừa đi nắng trở về, bạn nên rửa sơ qua mặt bằng nước sạch rồi dùng đá viên massage nhẹ nhàng theo hình vòng tròn trên da và cuối cùng là dùng miếng bông cotton sạch thấm khô. Cách làm này sẽ khiến da không những giảm được mẩn đỏ, sưng tấy mà còn tránh được tình trạng sạm da do cháy nắng.

*Đắp mặt nạ*
Các loại mặt nạ cấp nước luôn là vật không thể thiếu sau những ngày làn da và cơ thể mệt mỏi vì nhiệt độ cao và ô nhiễm từ bên ngoài. Các nàng nên ưu tiên lựa chọn các loại mặt nạ cấp nước và đừng quên để chúng trong tủ lạnh trước khi sử dụng nhé. Ánh nắng mặt trời và nhiệt độ cao khiến làn da bị mất nước và tổn thương nên việc sử dụng mặt nạ cấp nước cho da sẽ giúp bạn cải thiện làn da đáng kể trong những ngày hè này.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Không gì tuyệt vời hơn là sử dụng những viên đá lạnh để làm mát làn da bị cháy nắng. Nhiệt độ thấp của những viên đá sẽ khiến các mạch máu dưới da co lại, giảm bớt sự phồng rộp, giãn mạch mà ánh nắng và các tia bức xạ gây nên cho da


----------

